# Taxable Items



## py3ak (Feb 5, 2010)

The IRS thinks of everything. Seriously, everything.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Feb 5, 2010)

Like every good syndicate, they just want their cut.


----------



## nnatew24 (Feb 5, 2010)

Yes, our great government. And we want these guys handling healthcare?


----------



## Jon Peters (Feb 5, 2010)

Well, stolen property is an accretion to wealth....


----------



## Wayne (Feb 5, 2010)

That's along the exact same lines as other laws that require you to report your profit from the sale of illegal drugs, etc.

And that's what they pinned on Capone -- tax evasion. Never could make anything else stick [witnesses kept leaving town by one means or another (trains, cement overshoes, . . .) ]


----------

